

Not just a matter of degrees: Other pathways to STEM careers - wyclif
http://www.brookings.edu/blogs/the-avenue/posts/2015/02/13-degrees-pathways-stem-careers-lee

======
raincom
Those women who are capable of STEM degrees, don't wanna work in the field of
software and IT. They have moved to law, consulting, leadership programs, etc.

I see two kinds of people in the field of software and IT.

1\. In many parts of the world, esp India, getting a job in software and IT is
a way to make a living; otherwise, these guys would up unemployed or end up
doing odd jobs. In other words, Software and IT is the only place to get out
of the rut. Many of these guys end up moving to USA on H1B.

Just because someone choose some field to make a living, it does not mean that
that someone is imcompetent. On the contrary, if you apply the same rule to
those who go to HYP, then HYS law or HSW MBA are there to just make MORE
money. Most of the latter set of guys are no different from a typical average
Indian in India tries to get a software/IT job.

2\. The career in software/IT in the states suck. That's the same in other
tech fields like pharmaceutical, etc. There are NO defined pension plans. And
these jobs are not stable like the middle class jobs of 1970's. So, many STEM
students and students that are smart enough to study STEM, but don't want to,
are not entering STEM at all.

STEM is good if you don't wanna work in the service sector (McJobs). But the
capable folks don't wanna stay in the STEM. They would rather go for more
lucrative ways of making money, as defined pension plans don't exist. And the
stock options in the valley don't help the average engineer.

3\. The real problem for USA lies elsewhere: lack of decent jobs. Instead of
fixing the lack of jobs, politicians and policy makers want to drum up for
more education, more degrees, etc.

